# Traumwolfen Dog



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello all! Slated to get a pup from Marsha over at Traumwolfen. I have spoken with her and Lee from Wolftraum quite extensively and been impressed with my interactions with both. The father and mother of the current upcoming litter are both beautiful; dad is very elegant and masculine looking with his dark mask, mom has a very wolfish look to her with her longer coat and incredibly interesting sable pattern.

Wondered if anyone had a dog from Traumwolfen? If so I'd love to see it and hear about how it has been!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not many of the pups from either breeder on this board....very high percentage of the bloodlines are same...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

There are at few of us on the forums with dogs from Lee (Wolfstraum), at least a couple here have dogs from Marsha (Traumwolfen), though I'm not sure how active on the forum any are. I read the forum fairly regularly, but don't post much. Lee has an pretty active Facebook group where owners of both Wolfstraum and Traumwolfen dogs post. I believe Marsha has a Traumwolfen group there as well. So if you are on Facebook that may be a better place to connect and keep tabs on other dogs from their kennels.

I have a male from Lee's "O" litter. Simply an amazing dog and a great example of the breed in my opinion. He's a couple months shy of 3 years old, and has been an incredible dog. I would happily get another Wolfstraum dog, and happily bring a Traumwolfen dog home as well.

Here is a fairly recent picture of my Wolfstraum dog - Omen v Wolfstraum


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I met a puppy from Marsha's M litter. Spent enough time with him to know he had an awesome temperment, great structure, and fearless attitude. 

You're going to be amazed by the puppy you get I'm sure! Congratulations...i'm jealous!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your input! Omen is a beautiful pup. I appreciate you guys commenting


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

tim_s_adams said:


> I met a puppy from Marsha's M litter. Spent enough time with him to know he had an awesome temperment, great structure, and fearless attitude.
> 
> You're going to be amazed by the puppy you get I'm sure! Congratulations...i'm jealous!


Tim - who did you meet???? A friend here - who had one of my "A"s, and is a professional trainer/behaviorist, has Malek - and he is really something. I have seen an L male as well - who is trained by same man. Wonder how the others are!

Lee


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It was Malachi. Haven't seen him since he was about 6 months old or so, but wow, he was impressive!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm really excited. Already have myself locked down on the list!

Now I have to come up with a name. 

I reckon since it's from the P litter, a name starting with a P is easier. But not necessary.

I can't think of any good names with P! lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Actually, most kennels would name the puppies with a p name before you get him for registration purposes. You can use any name you like as his call name.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

My labradors name would've been "PUT THAT DOWN" lol. That dog picked up _everything_ except what she was supposed to.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> Actually, most kennels would name the puppies with a p name before you get him for registration purposes. You can use any name you like as his call name.


The nice thing about working with a breeder before the litter is on the ground is that you can pick a name that is both what is on the registration papers as well as being the dog's call name


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

tim_s_adams said:


> It was Malachi. Haven't seen him since he was about 6 months old or so, but wow, he was impressive!


Really???!!!! The owners split up and he ended up here locally with a guy who had Arcane Wolfstraum from my first litter! New owner is a professional behaviorist/trainer and I just saw him yesterday..... Malachi \'s obedience is absolutely gorgeous!

Lee


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2019)

I am also on the list for a P litter Traumwolfen pup. I researched extensively after losing my 11 year old shepherd last summer. I can tell you what you are already finding out. Lee was extremely gracious with me upon first meeting, even asking me to accompany her to Nationals that were in Pittsburgh last Fall. She introduced me to Marsha and I was equally impressed. Both great people. To the point that I now consider them friends. They are a wealth of information and I could talk for hours. In fact I do! Lol I am equally excited and happy for you!!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

That's fantastic. They should be due in 2-3 weeks now! Excited to see what turns up.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Me too, so please post some pictures!

And tell Marsha I said HI! We seldom see her on the forum these days.


----------

